# Some backyard critters



## moricollins (Jul 31, 2006)

Biggest jumper I've found locally (about 1" in size):













Steatoda sp. ?







Looks like Araneus trifolium (found several females with egg sacks on the side of our shed):













Pill bugs on an old rail road tie:







Ants scavenging a dead cricket:








beetle i found dead at work:









Mori


----------



## Sheri (Jul 31, 2006)

Cool Mori.

That jumper, I believe, is Salticus scenicus which is not native to canada but came over from Europe. I think.


----------



## lpw (Aug 1, 2006)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Cool Mori.
> 
> That jumper, I believe, is Salticus scenicus which is not native to canada but came over from Europe. I think.


Actually, I believe it's _Phidippus audax_, always a welcome visitor in my yard...


----------



## Sheri (Aug 1, 2006)

Interesting!

I will have to doublecheck the species I have here that looks similar.


----------

